# Periodical bleeding HEEEELP!! :S



## neelianeelia (Mar 25, 2015)

Heyy, everyone!

So my baby girl is three years and a few months old, and lately she's been having so much trouble with her health.

I noticed blood in her urine in late January, and brought her to the vet. The vet only gave her a vitamin injection and a drug I have to orally administer to stop the bleeding & to give her some vitamins. After about five days, everything went back to normal.

But, the same thing happened again in late February. Then, in early March, late March and now (late April) it's happening again! The doctor just gave the exact same thing again..:???:

She does appear to be sleeping a lot more and her appetite has decreased, but I syringe feed her. She has also been mashing her teeth more, compared to before. She also throws up a bit, but doesn't really puke. It just comes out as a foam-like substance. 

I know female hedgehogs have induced ovaries so there's no waaay they can have menstruation, right? But both of the vets I go to seem to believe she's having periods. They x-rayed her and couldn't find anything wrong.. I honestly think my vets don't know that much (from where I'm from we don't have a lot of exotic animals vets), hence why I'm posting this thread. 

Has anyone been having this problem? 

Pleeeease help help. She also has a cataract on her left eye, after about her third periodical bleeding.. I wonder if the cataract has anything to do with her periodical bleeding?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The bleeding could be a urinary tract infection or it could be an issue with her uterus. It's definitely not menstruation, so you need to set the vets straight on that. If you need to, print out some information to take to them.

If it's a UTI, she needs antibiotics. If it's her uterus, she probably needs to be spayed. It's usually best to have the vet draw urine directly from her bladder with a needle, which can then be tested for signs of blood or infection. That can tell you for sure whether it's a UTI or her uterus. She'll need to be knocked unconscious for that, with anesthesia. 

It might be a good idea to see if you can find some good exotic, hedgehog-knowledgeable vets in the USA or UK that would be willing to email or otherwise communicate with your vets in order to advise on hedgehog treatment. There is a section where people list their vets & review whether they were good or not, so maybe you can check there, or someone will volunteer to ask their vet if they'd be willing to correspond with your vets.


----------



## neelianeelia (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks so much for the advice! Will get to it ASAP.


----------

